# Big Panther swamp buck killed yesterday



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Can't wait till next Monday, going up to bow hunt it for a couple days


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I would say it scores "Full Grown". That's a nice buck anywhere.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow, that's a tall rack


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You know he shouldn't be able to kill a deer like that.....that ain't a yeti/pelican/k2/grizzly (what ever kinda high dollar coolers they got out there) on the tailgate!!!!


Dern fine buck!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Stud Buck for sure


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Fine one. Good luck on your hunt there!!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Dang,They gotem like that!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Jason said:


> You know he shouldn't be able to kill a deer like that.....that ain't a yeti/pelican/k2/grizzly (what ever kinda high dollar coolers they got out there) on the tailgate!!!!
> 
> 
> Dern fine buck!


yeah but he's got his costas on and a matching visor


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

sure said:


> yeah but he's got his costas on and a matching visor



Good call, but I don't see a Costa sticker in the winder!!!:no::shifty:


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

He looks to be a perfect eight....with mass and spread...ball park guess 140...But scoring doesn't do him justice IMO because he is "only" an eight pt. but still a monarch buck....Great Buck....I think they need to submerge a rack in a barrel and measure the true displacement....All post-velvet racks should have the same density so that's how I think you can truly get a true '"MASS"....measurement ...which in this deers case would do him justice......


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

fairpoint said:


> He looks to be a perfect eight....with mass and spread...ball park guess 140...But scoring doesn't do him justice IMO because he is "only" an eight pt. but still a monarch buck....Great Buck....I think they need to submerge a rack in a barrel and measure the true displacement....All post-velvet racks should have the same density so that's how I think you can truly get a true '"MASS"....measurement ...which in this deers case would do him justice......


What he said.:yes:


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

sure said:


> yeah but he's got his costas on and a matching visor


Exactly what I was going to say. haha


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

NoMoSurf said:


> Exactly what I was going to say. haha


That's definitely a fine deer there. Maybe I should quit hating on white framed Costa's and visors if they give me a shot on a deer like that.


----------

